# Weight of a 1967 400 head?



## xkeots (May 16, 2009)

I have to pull my heads and get them to a machine shop to drill out and re tap the exhaust bolt holes. The bolts are so frozen that no matter what I do I have a center bolt on each side frozen. I wish I didn't have to do this but it is last resort. I have exhaust leaks on both sides and not cool to breathe inside the car. While there, I will have the valve seats gone over and the whole head on both sides. 
I would really appreciate if someone had an idea of the weight of each head.. I want to know if I can lift them myself or do I need a helper?
I wish there was more working space on the drivers side of the head to work. 
Thanks
Jax
1967 GTO convertible


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

About 50+ pounds per head. No so much they are heavy as they can be awkward trying to lift them out of the engine bay by yourself. If you can get a helper, I would as it will make it a lot easier to handle and lift it up and out.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Depends on how strong you and your back are. I've been doing them for years by myself, but they seem to be getting heavier and heavier. When I recently did heads on an SBC of mine, I couldn't believe how light they were in comparison! Use a moving blanket on the fender, and for re-install, use allthread or headless bolts as guide studs,one on each end, so you don't slip with the head and tear the head gasket/smash your finger.


----------

